

Ask HM: Coworking Space in SF - SOMA, Mission, etc - maxisnow

I'm relocating to SF from Portland at the end of this week. I will continue working for my startup in Portland remotely, but wanted to find some coworking space or a desk at another startup's office. Any recommendations?<p>I've seen Hatchery and a few others, but the pricing is a little crazy for what they offer. I just need a place to sit and hack at.
======
andymoe
I was a member of <http://www.sandboxsuites.com> for about eight months when I
worked for a very small company a while back. It's well run and I thought the
prices were reasonable for a monthly membership compared to some others in SF.
Under 300 bucks a month for any open desk and 345/month for 24/7 access to
your primary location via finger print scanner and access to any of their four
locations (Three in SF and one in Berkley) the South Park location is pretty
nice but I'm partial to the 10th and mission spot myself since there is good
coffee a block away.

